# Visa cancellation



## kevinm3104 (Sep 10, 2009)

I have recently left the company that I was working for and now my ex employer wants 9000aed for the cost of the the visa and wont cancel my visa until I pay him. He deducted 5000 from my last salary leaving me broke and now wants the other 4000 and says he wont cancel until I get it, he has my passport so I cant do anything, I cant afford to pay him, I cant get another job and I cant leave the country? Surely this isnt legal?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

It is not legal! Sounds like you need to contact the labour ministry.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

is illegal but many employers do it unfortunately. Like Jynx said, the ministry of labour can be very helpful on cases like this and actually cancel the companies trading license for actions like these.


----------



## vastmassive (May 16, 2010)

*explained*

Funny I was just having this debate with my wife this morning, There is somthing called a "limited contract" This means that you have signed a contractual aggrement with your company in which it is stated that if you leave prior to your 3 year contract you with have to pay the company back any expences that your loss brings them. 

Most companies in this case tend to take you for the maximum of 1 and a half months salary, (the maximum that they can take is this and have to explain this)

In the sence of legalities this is not allowed and recently someone that I know went down to the Labour office and complained........ The problem is ... that as you signed the aggreement with the company you have to pay it.

There are ways around this though....... you can fight it with a lawyer (saying that you we're unaware of this) but that too will cost money.

The Labour Law covers a great deal and protects the workforce well but like many things over here there are certain gaps that can be exployted, and clearly your company is one of the many that has.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

No this is not correct , the clause which you are referring is not related to these expenses. Just read it and you will know the exact maening

" Where an employment contract is for a definite term( means limited) and the employer revokes it
for reasons other than those specified in Article (120) he shall be required to
compensate the worker ( means employer) for any damage the latter sustains, provided that the amount
of compensation shall in no case exceed the aggregate wage due for a period of
three months or the remaining period of the contract, whichever is shorter, unless
otherwise stipulated in the contract."

There are many court decision for expalining damagae sustains but in any case visa charges / tickets etc are not included.





vastmassive said:


> Funny I was just having this debate with my wife this morning, There is somthing called a "limited contract" This means that you have signed a contractual aggrement with your company in which it is stated that if you leave prior to your 3 year contract you with have to pay the company back any expences that your loss brings them.
> 
> Most companies in this case tend to take you for the maximum of 1 and a half months salary, (the maximum that they can take is this and have to explain this)
> 
> ...


----------

